# I used to be adventurer like you, until I took an arrow to the knee



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://helenair.com/news/local/form...cle_ac4feed6-510a-51d8-95d5-c7260ed607c3.html

Be careful out there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This was a good read... Now I must go back to playing skyrim until my next hunt starts.....


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

After shooting hours and unable to identify the target, sounds like a lawsuit should follow.


----------

